# Gratuity Pay



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello,

Just sat here on the verge of quitting my job!

Just wondering what the laws are on gratuity pay, ive been employed by the same company for 2.5 years now?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

By my simple calculations, you'll be entitled to 17.5 days pay.

21 days for each year worked which is divided by 3 if you resign.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dazcat said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just sat here on the verge of quitting my job!
> 
> ...


Easy one. 

One you have completed over 12 months service (& less than five years) you are entitled to an End of Service payment equivalent to 21 days pay for each year, or pro-rata. This is based on your final basic salary (excluding allowances). Assuming you are on an unlimited contract this is payable at just one third of the standard rate if you resign before the end of three years of service.

Hope that clarifies. Let me know if you need more info.

-


----------

